# thru-axle vs. bolt-on axle



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

What is the difference between thru-axle and bolt-on axle?



> I believe that a thru-axle actually attaches is held in place by the frame itself rather than a nut on the other side the squeezes everything together like a quick release. This means that a frame has to be designed for a thru-axle (e.g. Maxle), whereas a thru-bolt would just use standard dropouts


I found this but still can't get it. So does this mean if the back wheel comes with a thru-axle, that I will have to change it to a bolt-on axle? (wheel is going on a riot)

How hard is it to change from a thru-axle to a bolt-on axle?

Also maybe someone has pictures of both, maybe that will help me understand better.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Riot uses normal dropouts so you need 10mm axle. You can use a 10mm bolt on rear hub or a 10mm thru-axle.


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Riot uses normal dropouts so you need 10mm axle. You can use a 10mm bolt on rear hub or a 10mm thru-axle.


so it doesn't matter if it's a thru-axle or bolt-on axle, as long as it's 10mm?

How hard is it to change from thru-axle to bolt-on axle?
Is there a special kit to do that?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

svyatko said:


> so it doesn't matter if it's a thru-axle or bolt-on axle, as long as it's 10mm?
> 
> How hard is it to change from thru-axle to bolt-on axle?
> Is there a special kit to do that?
> ...


most thru axles are bolt on...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a 10mm bolt on hub:








This is a 10/12 mm thru-axle hub:


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

Frankenschwinn said:


> most thru axles are bolt on...


Ok, just got confused again. Can you explain it to me?

The wheels I am looking to buy has a 12mm thru-axle. 
So I would need to change it to 10mm axle? 
How would I change it to a 10mm thru-axle or a 10mm bolt-on axle?
And it doesn't matter if it's a thru-axle or a bolt-on axle?

THANKS!!!!!

*EDIT:*
The thru-axle and the Bolt-on axle look almost the same, so I guess it doesn't matter what I have, as long as it's not quick release.
How would I change it from 12mm to 10mm though?

THANKS!!


----------



## trails_Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, this might be a little off topic and newbish, but it looks like the OP's question was answered.

I have an 08 Specialized P1, and need new wheels for it. It is a 3/8th bolt axel. I have looked at several companys, and few have somethine that will work. Will a 10mm or 12mm bolt axel work for my 3/8th?? 
Also, can you guys suggest companies?? I am looking for a wheelset to have ASAP, but I will build up my own if it will be the strongest/fastest/best.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You need a 10mm axle for your p1.

You could get the Azonic Outlaw wheelset with 12 to 10 conversion axle


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

trails_Bud said:


> OK, this might be a little off topic and newbish, but it looks like the OP's question was answered.
> 
> I have an 08 Specialized P1, and need new wheels for it. It is a 3/8th bolt axel. I have looked at several companys, and few have somethine that will work. Will a 10mm or 12mm bolt axel work for my 3/8th??
> Also, can you guys suggest companies?? I am looking for a wheelset to have ASAP, but I will build up my own if it will be the strongest/fastest/best.


I laced pimplites to the stock hubs on my 08 P1, it cost half as much as a new wheel set and no problems at all.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

In case the OP did not find his answer:

In the pic below, the hub to the far right (in the 3 in a row) that is a 10mm thru-axle hub. The one at the bottom (by itself) is a standard 10mm bolt on. As mentioned either style will work with the Riot.

Now if you get a wheelset that has a 12mm hub, make sure the hub is a 135mm spacing and that they make a conversion axle to go from 12 to 10mm.


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Demo-9!!! That is what I needed to know!!!


----------

